# New investment opportunity coming up..selllng air in a can to the Chinese



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Apparently this doesn't appear to be a joke. The air pollution around Beijing and other principle Chinese cities is so bad,
people are gasping going out in public. Babies are at risk, so are the aged.

http://investmentwatchblog.com/china-now-selling-cans-of-fresh-air/

The Chinese, while they have improved their lifestyles over the couple of decades taking over most of the western nation manufacturing,
the pollution exhaust from their coal burning factories, coal burning power plants and car exhaust is starting to come back and bite them!

I'm surprised that someone has not come up with this idea on Dragon's Den...sell the Chinese fresh Canadian air ...and maybe our spring water too.
Fresh air, compressed into affordable cans the size of soft drinks, packed into cases of 24, like our beer and bottled water.
Lots of opportunity for future investment...Fresh Artic Air...from Canada's north...$1.00 a can.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

carverman said:


> sell the Chinese fresh Canadian air ...and maybe our spring water too.


China's current population is 1.4B.
Wanna guess how long before all the Canadian fresh-water, incl. the frozen Arctic, runs out? 
You are the engineer here...do the math ;o)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> China's current population is 1.4B.


Wow...if I had the money and resources to bottle the air and ship it over there...I could be a billionaire very quickly.
Air is still free here..at least I think it is...and what is to stop me from buying some land and building a factory to can it.
The air being light, would reduce the shipping cost dramatically, so there would still be some profit in it. 

Water..well that is another problem to solve for another day.:biggrin:


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> China's current population is 1.4B.
> Wanna guess how long before all the Canadian fresh-water, incl. the frozen Arctic, runs out?
> You are the engineer here...do the math ;o)


Don't worry, they will be selling fake Canadian fresh water made from Beijing sewer, our water will be safe ;-)


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Homerhomer said:


> Don't worry, they will be selling fake Canadian fresh water made from Beijing sewer, our water will be safe


What is likely to happen is all the imported Canadian freshwater will end up filling the swimming pools of the members of the Communist Politburo.

Then they will create a state corporation, ostensibly to "inspect" the Canadian water, but instead create "melamine-enriched" Canadian water and sell it to the common folks.

Population problem solved !


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Then they will create a state corporation, ostensibly to "inspect" the Canadian water, but instead create "melamine-enriched" Canadian water and sell it to the common folks.
> Population problem solved !


Ah!..another "Walkerton water treatment operation" but done on a large scale. That might actually work, since they will deny that their water people are drinking, has anything to do with the high death rate.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The only way water exports might work is bulk water exports. Float an empty ship into the great lakes, open some hatches until you have a bunch of water, and sail it on to China. Not in bottles. That will come from France or Fiji.

Botted air is a dumb idea. You could just as easily filter it and bottle it in China.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

andrewf said:


> Float an empty ship into the great lakes, open some hatches until you have a bunch of water, and sail it on to China. Not in bottles. That will come from France or Fiji.


I'm sure that most of the Chinese are not into Perrier,but having pure spring water to drink is something they could really appreciate.



> Bottled air is a dumb idea. You could just as easily filter it and bottle it in China.


That's still not the same as opening a can of "pure Canadian Arctic air" and inhaling it in a smoggy Chinese city.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> I'm sure that most of the Chinese are not into Perrier,but having pure spring water to drink is something they could really appreciate.
> 
> 
> That's still not the same as opening a can of "pure Canadian Arctic air" and inhaling it in a smoggy Chinese city.


 ... "100% pure", right? I wonder what are the positive effects after inhaling one of these cans? Will they be aerosoled, btw? :biggrin: 



> *Air is still free here*..at least I think it is...and what is to stop me from buying some land and building a factory to can it.


 ... I woudn't be so sure about ... I wouldn't be surprised there'll be an AIR tax in our near future, to pay ... for examples, transporting our PM's limos & hairdresser, G8/20/#s, eHealth, ORNGE, + + + craps. :rolleyes2:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

There is a tax on compressed air..but don't forget this would be an export to China..which would improve our balance of trade..which is woefully inadequate now. 
I wasn't suggesting canning it for local consumption here...we have a lot of fresh air and lots of hot air from our politicians.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Great, now all we have to do is put the lids back on our water bottles after we are finished drinking them and ship them to China. The bottles would be light to ship.

And it also solves a landfill problem here for the bottles that aren't recycled. :encouragement:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> There is a tax on compressed air..but don't forget this would be an export to China..which would improve our balance of trade..which is woefully inadequate now.
> I wasn't suggesting canning it for local consumption here...we have a lot of fresh air and lots of hot air from our politicians.


...I knew it, knew it there was a tax on air here but couldn't pinpoint what - actually compressed air costs money and boy, it is not cheap ... 2 pop-sized cans cost something like $20 for something like no more than what 10? uses to clean my laptop/ keyboads - but that were many moons ago. Now I just turned the laptop upside down and give it a gentle shake to get the crumbs out. :biggrin:


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Those cans of compressed air "computer duster" are not actually air, but liquefied compressed gas... usually difluoroethane. Not something you want to breathe in. Now that this story is out, I wouldn't be surprised to see an increase in accidental death from people who don't know the difference.

I have found that a portable air compressor has been a great return on investment. Also great for topping up the car tires, since so many service stations now are charging $1 or more for air..


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

nathan79 said:


> I have found that a portable air compressor has been a great return on investment. Also great for topping up the car tires, since so many service stations now are charging $1 or more for air..


Not sure about what you are talking about "liquified compressed gas"..but years ago, when I was big on 35mm photography and an assortment of lenses for my film camera, I did use "compressed air" in a can to blow dust/lint off the lenses. I never had any harmful effects from breathing any other gases that may have been mixed with the dry compressed (liquified) air, but I also used it in a room environment.

I suppose if you discharge the contents in a paper bag and try to get high on the contents thinking
it was nitrous oxide, you could do yourself irreparable harm to your brain, but used properly in a ventilated room shouldn't be a problem. Otherwise the liability lawsuits would be so high they would have to take them off the market. 

Here is a short video on how to clean your keyboard with alcohol and compressed air from a small compressor.
The alchohol is good to sanitize your keyboard, because there are a lot of germs that live on the keytops. 
http://www.compressedaircan.com/

Anyway, just like you I have a small 1 gal CTC compressor for inflating tires and blowing the dust out of my computer/keyboard.


----------

